# First hog



## Buckshot88 (Jun 3, 2017)

Snuck in a little too close for comfort on a group yesterday evening. Gave this guy a head ache and the others fled.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 3, 2017)

Congrats on your first pig!


----------



## transfixer (Jun 3, 2017)

Congrats !   still waiting to get my first one ,,,  sneak up on them on foot ?  I picked up an electric golf cart a few months ago, hope to use it to cover more ground quietly,  then hop off the cart when I see some.  Had a .300blkout AR built specifically to put some pork in the freezer.


----------



## Buckshot88 (Jun 3, 2017)

The electric golf cart is the way to go. We came around a curve and this guy with the others were about 15 yards from us. Hopped out and busted this on in the eye. The others didn't stick around for anymore shots.


----------



## antharper (Jun 14, 2017)

Congrats, nice hog !


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 18, 2017)

transfixer said:


> Congrats !   still waiting to get my first one ,,,  sneak up on them on foot ?  I picked up an electric golf cart a few months ago, hope to use it to cover more ground quietly,  then hop off the cart when I see some.  Had a .300blkout AR built specifically to put some pork in the freezer.



Cant wait to see how it works out



Buckshot88 said:


> The electric golf cart is the way to go. We came around a curve and this guy with the others were about 15 yards from us. Hopped out and busted this on in the eye. The others didn't stick around for anymore shots.



That is good times for sure!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 18, 2017)

Congrats. Nice hat.


----------



## Osceola Guy (Jun 20, 2017)

Good luck digging out all those buckshot pellets out! J/k nice size hog.


----------



## Buckshot88 (Jun 24, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> Congrats. Nice hat.



I ain't afraid to represent.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 25, 2017)

Congratulations !!  close is what's its all about.  We stalk all of ours on WMA, its challenging but very rewarding. Hunting them eye level on there own grounds is the game I prefer . Nice hog


----------

